# Advice for a 90 Jeep Cherokee XJ



## bd18packer (Dec 29, 2006)

I am thinking of using my 90 Jeep Cherokee XJ for plowing, next winter. My Jeep is a compact model XJ, has a rear hitch w/ standard towing package, Selectrac transmission, Off road tires and a Inline 6 engine. It is not lifted, and uses standard suspension. I would like to use it for plowing my residential driveway, and a few neighbor's driveways, too.

I would like to attach a Hidden Hitch Front End Receiver Hitch, http://www.quadratec.com/products/92011_800_07.htm or a Olympic 65" Rock Front Bumper with Hitch in Rubicon Black, http://www.quadratec.com/products/12006_812.htm with a SnowSport® HDUtility Plow ,Model number 40160 http://www.agricover.com/index.php/p...s/category/C24

Has anyone else used this setup, or something similar to plow residential driveways? I don't want to go through the expense of adding a full size plow, or modifing my vehicle radically for a few plow uses per winter. Denver, Colorado only gets about 3 snowstorms per year and it's not worth it to spend a great deal of $ for a full plow set-up.

Can anyone steer me in the right direction? Thanks in advance.

BD

(I also posted this ? in "New to the Industry" forum. Any help would be appreciated.)


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

bd18packer;387263 said:


> I am thinking of using my 90 Jeep Cherokee XJ for plowing, next winter. My Jeep is a compact model XJ, has a rear hitch w/ standard towing package, Selectrac transmission, Off road tires and a Inline 6 engine. It is not lifted, and uses standard suspension. I would like to use it for plowing my residential driveway, and a few neighbor's driveways, too.
> I don't want to go through the expense of adding a full size plow, or modifing my vehicle radically for a few plow uses per winter. it's not worth it to spend a great deal of $ for a full plow set-up.
> 
> Can anyone steer me in the right direction?


If it's just you and a few neighbor maybe that's up to you. I would look for a good used plow if you want to save some money. I think a plow with limited capability's will grow old quick if you decide to do a few more.


----------



## bdhunter (Dec 7, 2005)

Check out the Snowbear Flexblade on ebay (mine was from seejay sales 100% happy!). 

Plugs into a 2" rcvr (mine's also a Hidden Hitch). Sounds like a nice choice for your anticipated use. Just wrapping up my 2nd season with mine, and only casualty so far was one marker (which is now JB welded back together). My '92 XJ pushes it just fine, in 4Hi Full, never a problem yet.

Search around for "flexblade" and/or "biguglyswitch" for more reading.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

*hey the 2" receiver hitch guy*

I was thinking of you as soon as I read this post.I must say, unless it was staged, that is a pretty impressive pile of snow stacked in front of your jeep.


----------



## bdhunter (Dec 7, 2005)

Well, I can assure you that the pile in the pic was definitely not staged. It was a semi wet, semi "packy" snow, and was on a paved parking lot in Phila PA, with no where to put the snow but up (as you can see from the buildings in the lot). Since the Flexblade is pretty floppy and has no down pressure, you can pretty much keep stacking it higher with little concern that the mold board will dig in and leave you dangling.

I now limit the stacks to about 5' or so, since the Maine environment has more space to push it back, rather than worrying how high to stack it. 

But now, the Flexblade's landing gear is down, and it's ready to roll into the basement for some touch up and clean up and wait till next season, assuming we don't have any more "plowable" events here this season.

And a note to BD18PACKER - Before you order that hitch from Quadratec (in PA), try a call to 1-800-HIT-**** (also in PA) and price check it. Hidden Hitches are drop shipped from the manufacturer and you might save a buck or two.


----------

